# Baffle Step y/o Difracción de borde y Medidas Aureas



## AntonioAA (May 27, 2011)

Estimados:
Vengo leyendo un poco sobre este efecto que no es tenido demasiado en cuenta y en realidad sucede y se mide . 
Todo empezo cuando medi unas cajitas que hice para unos medios/altos de un bi-amp.
Al no resultarme agradable el resultado obtenido , hice algunas mediciones de respuesta y me encontre con una serie de picos y valles tal cual descrito sobre este efecto.

Segun Mr. Linkwitz , que entre otras cosas ha experimentado sobre esto http://www.linkwitzlab.com/diffraction.htm , dice que no hay que tomarlo demasiado en cuenta excepto el primer refuerzo , llamado Baffle Step.... El solo estudia el efecto del tamaño y forma de la caja.
Como solucion a esto todos sugieren poner un notch , lo cual es muy poco eficiente , ni hablar cuando hay una potencia respetable en juego.

Por otra parte hay intentos de minimizarlo con los bordes redondeados y/o facetados de la caja.

Encontre otra nota que muestra algo muy interesante que es la dependencia de la ubicacion del parlante http://www.rjbaudio.com/Audiofiles/tweeter diffraction.html
Termina concluyendo que la mejor distribucion es la que sigue medidas aureas .

En un foro , alguien rodeo al tweeter con un fieltro y muestra haber reducido mucho las interferencias.

La idea de este hilo es tratar de redondear todas estas corrientes que expongo de modo de ver la mejor forma de solucionarlo.

Adjunto graficos de respuesta de mis parlantitos a 2 distancias diferentes (30cm y 1 m ), por otra parte voy a empezar con experimentos que voy a ir contando.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 1, 2011)

Hola Antonio, el tema de la difracción por bordes es interesantísimo y a la vez uno de los problemas mas difíciles de afrontar, La difracción es como las leyes de la termodinámica, nadie puede zafar de ellas y hay que acostumbrarse a vivir con las mismas, pero, podemos buscar la forma de que impacte lo menos posible. Empecemos por que es imposible eliminar el efecto por completo, podemos elegir muy bien los puntos de cruce en el crossover haciendo de que cada parlante le lleguen longitudes de onda mayores al ancho del bafle, pero en agudos esto va a ser imposible, así que como primer punto, al elegir los puntos de cruce, ademas de fijarnos en las Fs correspondientes y la distorsión armónica de los drivers, hay que analizar su diámetro y analizar si es posible hacer lo que dije antes.
En segundo punto, algo que es importantísimo y nadie lo toma en cuenta y se da en agudos. Los tweeters "buenos" ya vienen diseñados para empotrar en un bafle y NECESITAN un frente de determinadas dimensiones para trabajar bien, osea que dejarlo en un bafle mínimo sin bordes ES UN ERROR ya que esto va a causar mas difracción que dejarlo en un frente plano de por ejemplo 15x15cm, este punto complica el diseño un poco mas, ya que en graves y medios queremos un bafle lo mas fino posible y en agudos necesitamos cierto ancho... 
Cuando yo personalmente diseño un bafle, no intento eliminar la difracción por completo (ya dijimos que es imposible) pero lo que intento es que sea lo mas "suave" posible para que sea ELIMINABLE con el crossover ¿se entiende? si la curva quedo suave, con el crossover la vamos a poder tratar, eliminando su efecto y dejando la respuesta plana.
Para lograr esto hay varias cosas a tener en cuenta:
-SIEMPRE empotrar los transductores, ya lo dije mil veces pero es lo que menos hace la gente, una vez vi un bafle con Scan Speak 18w\8545k y 9900 (mas de 1500 dolares en transductores) y estaban sin empotrar!!! por supuesto su respuesta era una serpiente...
-No ubicar nunca los transductores de forma que queden distancias simétricas (el centro de un cubo, o un rectángulo) si este va a REPRODUCIR ondas mas chicas que esta distancia, aclaro esto, por que es muy normal que el woofer este al medio del bafle, pero como solo reproduce hasta 350hz-400hz no hay problema, si fuese un dos vías, habría que elegir mejor su lugar.
-Bordes redondeados o en ángulos, esto minimiza el ripple y hace mas tratable la curva, si el angulo es variable mejor, hay que buscar la forma de que halla menos "resonancias" a determinadas frecuencias (dos o mas paredes a la misma distancia del centro del woofer).
-A los agudos, siempre hacerles un frente, por lo menos de 2cm hacia los lados del mismo, esto parece contradictorio, pero los tweeters se diseñan de antemano sabiendo que se van a empotrar normalmente en un bafle, cuenta el punto anterior de que esta distancia es mejor si es variable.

Estos son algunos de los puntos a tener en cuenta, no nos van a solucionar el problema, pero lo van a transformar en "tratables" por otro lado (crossover) 

dejo una foto para que vean mas o menos a lo que me refiero:

Ver el archivo adjunto 53902

ahí pueden ver todo lo que dije antes, ángulos variables, drivers empotrados, el agudo va al medio-desentrado y tiene un frente bastante grande, el mid es de 3´´ y reproduce hasta 3500hz así que la longitud de onda es de unos 10cm, esta al limite, así que también quedo desentrado (aca hay otras consideraciones que no tienen que ver con el tema) el woofer esta al medio hacia arriba, pero como reproduce hasta 400hz no hay problema.

Espero que les sea util este pequeño resumen, cualquier duda consulten tranquilos.

saludos.

Juan


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 1, 2011)

Gracias Juan!!!! 
He venido leyendo bastante de esto , y evidentemente es IMPOSIBLE de eliminar ya que se produce por el cambio de dispersion al llegar al borde ... como vos decis , es la FISICA , nos guste o no.
Estoy juntando datos sobre el baffle que quiero experimentar , y estoy obteniendo resultados confusos.
Lo que no encuentro claro es como calcular las frecuencias a las cuales se producen los pozos , de modo de comprobar si los que tengo son coherrentes o no.

En breve publico lo que vaya resultando.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 1, 2011)

Primero subo imagen de la "victima" , es un bafflecito que arme inocentemente con un medio Jahro que tenia y un tweeter piezo Leson ( eran bastante mejores que los que hay ahora )
Tiene una atenuacion de 17dB! y un cruce a 5000 de primer orden .... 
La caja la reciclé de un equipito Grundig que me regalaron. Los parlantes originales fueron ... a la basura!!! 

Como podran ver , luego de la brillante exposición de Juan , tiene TODAS las aberraciones posibles y por ende su respuesta es acorde. El desafio es probar todas las recomendaciones para analizar las mejoras que se van logrando.

Por otra parte , descubri un soft para simular los efectos que estamos estudiando ( y es gratuito )

http://www.tolvan.com/

y se llama justamente "Edge" . Estoy empezando a probarlo.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 2, 2011)

Ojo que con tweeter piezo y ese parlante, tal vez no tengas tanta difracción y es simplemente la respuesta del tweeter y el parlante (siempre y cuando hayas medido bien ¿mediste en bafle infinito?) y debas corregirla con electrónica o con el crossover. Una formula exacta no hay, ya que toda distancia que coincida con una longitud de onda va a producir el efecto, sumalo a la directividad de cada transductor ya tenes un quilombo para analizar.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 2, 2011)

Estimado Juan : Vi una formula sencilla que expresaba los picos y valles de acuerdo a multiplos del retardo del sonido en llegar al borde . Es cierto , no se aplicaba a las dimensiones de este baffle , por ello no la publico dado que no estoy seguro que sea correcta...

El programa Edge que mencioné da un buen pico de respuesta con esas dimensiones , estoy jugando con él aun..... es una base interesante.

Por otra parte, muy lucido lo tuyo , NO he medido nada fuera del baffle , estoy teniendo unas "depresiones" inexplicables a 550 Hz, 1100, etc ( algo se ve en el grafico que publique primero) que NO tienen relacion con las dimensiones del baffle ... estoy pensando que puede ser atribuible al parlante.
Vos decis de medir en "baffle infinito" o en aire ???

El tweeter doy por descontado que no produce difraccion ya que tira por encima de 5000hz y es por diseño direccional .


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 2, 2011)

A 550hz es muy raro, ahí si debe ser problema del parlante, a 1100hz tenes que tener cuidado que la mayoría de los mics miden un valle ahí que no existe (en campo cercano, en lejano no). Ojo con el tweeter que si no lo empotraste se te vuelve muy "serpenteante" la onda, mira este ejemplo con un tweeters muy plano lo que pasa:

http://www.zaphaudio.com/mtg-surface.html

y mira este otro de como modifica la respuesta el pie mal puesto del micrófono en agudos:

http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/measurements.htm

saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 3, 2011)

Genial, Juan!! habra que invertir en fresadora manual ( $500 , LPM! ) ... a formón no la veo. Con respecto a lo que muestra del microfono , ALGO habia hecho en ese sentido montandolo sobre trapos , me faltó la distancia al pie ....
*Como para hablar el mismo idioma te consulto:* 
1- Con que volumen/potencia haces las pruebas? siempre hablan de 2,83V si bien es bastante y temo que me jueguen en contra las reflexiones del ambiente , que obviamante esta lejos de perfecto...
2- Distancia del mic? He probado entre 30cm y 1m , pero Mr Linkwitz usa 24"->60cm , asi que estoy en eso que me parece un buen termino medio....

PD: YA estoy sacando parlante afuera para ver sus defectos naturales ... el tacho de basura lo tengo cerca.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 4, 2011)

Como un corderito se convierte en lobo podria llamarse.
Medi el parlante al aire a 1 cm y 5cm de distancia . La respuesta si bien no es genial es suave.

Me tome el trabajo de hacer el "flush mount" a ambos parlantes , de modo que el tweeter no introdujera interferencia al estar cerca .

Sigo teniendo el "pozo" horrible si bien ahora esta por los 700Hz . Tambien la respuesta cambia mucho segun la distancia . Subo fotos a 30 y 60cm 

No se por donde seguir buscando ... sera el ambiente o la caja??


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 5, 2011)

Como dije, reforme el baffle , borre los bordes , hice el Flush Mount de los parlantes , hasta cinta de papel les puse alrededor como muestra en el articulo....

Saque afuera al aire libre los parlantes , al mejor estilo Linkwitz .... 

Solo que me di cuenta que tenia los CANALES INVERTIDOS EN EL ARTA (!!) , en realidad es confuso porque dice "preferred input channel" . Me di cuenta al pasar por el crossover ...salia la curva exactamente al reves. O sea , los valles a 500-600 Hz , eran PICOS .

Aun asi las curvas lamentablemente SON MUY PARECIDAS como pueden ver .... NO pasa por ahi el problema hasta ahora . Sigo peleando.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 5, 2011)

de a poco mejora, fresadora es útil, pero yo cuando arranque hacia los rebajes con un cuter y paciencia, no quedaba todo el borde donde apoyan los transductores parejos, pero un poco lija y luego de silicona solucionaba el problema.

Las medidas las hago a 2,8 volts aproximadamente, y a varias distancias para ir corroborando datos (entre ellas 1cm, 10 cm, 30cm, 60cm y 1 metro), lo ideal para saber si hiciste bien las cosas, es medir el tweeter, luego el parlante, sumar las respuestas así nomas con lspcad y luego medís en paralelo el parlante y el tweeter al mismo tiempo (apartir de 500hz sino reventas el tweeter) te deben dar iguales la ultima medicion y la simulación de lspcad...

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 9, 2011)

Un lindo programita para simular efectos de borde ...
http://audio.claub.net/software/jbabgy/BDBS.html


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 20, 2011)

Muestro la nueva version de los bafflecitos hechos sobre relaciones aureas y controladas con la planillita que mencione arriba ... falta armar y veremos.
Parlantes empotrados y bordes redondeados .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 20, 2011)

Pucha que te han quedado lindos!!!!!!
Y ya que has comprado la fresadora y que yo también tengo que invertir en una, te hago una pregunta ...hay que buscar algo en especial?
Por que en el Easy había una Skill en $460 y una Robust en $350....y la diferencia era que la Skill es de 1.2KW y la otra de 1.05KW...y la marca, claro... pero conozco un chabón que tiene una Robust y la ha usado infinidad de veces y anda pastilla. Ninguna de la dos viene con fresas como la B&D, y el juego vale como $150....


----------



## osk_rin (Jun 20, 2011)

las B&D son una basura, son chinas japonesas o que se yo, en la carpinteria de mi padre no duran nada esas herramientas, son para aficionados meramente, que solo las usas una vez al mes si piensas darle un poco de trabajo duro te aseguro que la skill no te drefauda, o si tienes la oportunidad de comprarte una makita mucho mejor, mis comentarios los hago en base a que he usado taladros, lijadoras, y sierras caladoras B&D y no aguantan el trabajo prolongado o un poco pesado.

saludos.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 21, 2011)

Yo me compre una robust y la verdad que me hizo rabiar bastante, anda bien, pero se traban los rieles, tenes que andar lubricandola cada vez que la usas, etc. 
La Skill no la he probado, pero tengo una caladora y es la mejor que he usado en mi vida, corta muy preciso, jamas se resbalo la cierra y corta a cualquier angulo entre 0 y 45° con la guiá apoyada en la cierra (no como las otras que la guiá queda solo a 0°).

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 21, 2011)

Estimado Profe: Sus halagos son musica a mis oidos  

Te contesto : Lamentablemente hay poca  variedad por aqui ... Dentro de ESOS precios aqui vi la Skill y la Black & Decker ...yo compre esta ultima . No es muy distinta a la primera , solo me parecio mas solida .
Yo compre aparte 3 fresas: La del pechito de paloma para redondear y 2 cuadradas para hacer los bordes , una gruesa y una fina para los bordecitos del tweeter , ya que son cuadrados ....
Creo que para el uso nuestro cualquiera funciona . Tampoco existen accesorios para hacer circulos , de modo que me los hice yo.....
PD: las fresas son Bosch ( 50$ c/u ) ... al MDF lo dejan como si fuera manteca!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2011)

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios!
Me iba a hacer un auto-regalo para el día del padre, pero parece que voy a tener que invertir en la SKILL  por que parece que la Robust no vá tan bien . La B&D se veía buena, y viene con varias fresas, pero vale bastante más ($560...creo), y con esa diferencia me compro las fresas como las de Antonio, que las Bosch son DPM!!!
La verdad es que la voy a usar muy de vez en cuando, cuando arme baffles o tenga que armar algun mueblecito para la casa, pero mejor que sea una que ande mas o menos bien, por que me embola gastar dos veces en lo mismo (Refrán: El que compra barato, compra a cada rato )
Bueno....a gastar unos pesos!!!!!


Nuevamente, muchas gracias por la info!!!!!


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 21, 2011)

Yo en Easy compre las fresas bosch a $25 cada una, y la verdad con dos te sobra, una grande con borde recto para hacer los calados y otra con forma de 1\4 esfera para los bordes redondeados, después si querés jugar mas podes.... pero para empezar con esas vas a andar bien.

Como dice Antonio, el mdf parece manteca con las fresas girando  a 30000rpm jeje


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2011)

Gracias Juan! Mas ahorro todavía!
Voy por esas!


----------



## ehbressan (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola Eduardo, comprate la Skill, no te vas a arrepentir. Tengo una que vino en maletin, con 6 fresas y a un precio bàrbaro. Anda muy bien y son un fierro. Tengo 2 lijadoras de banda de la misma marca (Skill), la primera tiene como 10 años y siempre anduvo OK, nunca se rompio !! La segunda la comprè despues de desarmar la primera para limpieza general y nunca mas la armè....
Por si no saben, es la segunda marca de Bosch.
AntonioAA: felicitaciones, muy buen trabajo !!!


Sds.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 21, 2011)

Las fresas que dijo Juan son las mismas que tengo yo ... claro aca no hay Easy ( LPM !!) y las pague caro .
Yo tengo la amoladora Skill y anda muy bien , no creo que te arrepientas.
La plata gastada en herramientas vuelve sola ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola Ernesto! Tanto tiempo!
Sip, sabía que Skill es la segunda marca de Bosch, pero por estos lares no la usan mucho..no sé por qué.
Yo tengo un taladro de mano Skill, con velocidad variable, reversible y con rotopercutor (regalo de mi esposa hace tres años) y es un verdadero caño como anda....he atravesado cemento como si fuera manteca y el taladro ni tose...
También tengo una amoladora Skill, esa la compré por que estaba MUY barata pero no la he usado mucho, aunque corté los caños de los stand de los baffles y ni se sentía lo que estaba cortando...
Gracias caballeros por sus aportes....mañana voy de compras (ahora tengo que laburar hasta las 21:30...LPM)


----------



## Tokio (Oct 9, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 53902
> 
> ahí pueden ver todo lo que dije antes, ángulos variables, drivers empotrados, el agudo va al medio-desentrado y tiene un frente bastante grande, el mid es de 3´´ y reproduce hasta 3500hz así que la longitud de onda es de unos 10cm, esta al limite, así que también quedo desentrado (aca hay otras consideraciones que no tienen que ver con el tema) el woofer esta al medio hacia arriba, pero como reproduce hasta 400hz no hay problema.
> 
> ...


Buenas juanfilas, para empotrar un driver a que profundidad se debe de hacer el desnivel de la madera?


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 9, 2011)

Al suficiente para que quede al ras !!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 9, 2011)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Al suficiente para que quede al ras !!


Lo que equivale a:
1- Comprarse un calibre (de plástico anda bien pero si es metálico es mejor ).
2- Medir con el calibre el espesor del reborde del tweeter/parlante que se vaya a empotrar.
3- Ajustar la profundidad máxima de la fresadora a ese valor para que no se pase de largo.
4- Armarse de paciencia y llenarse de polvillo mientras se logra el surco de la profundidad adecuada.
5- Medir con el parlante, y si aún le falta, GOTO 1


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 10, 2011)

O mirar el Datasheet y listo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> O mirar el Datasheet y listo


...suponiendo que exista!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 10, 2011)

JUA , vos  usas parlantes buenos , juan!! en algunos la unica sheet que hay es la del baño...mas bien un termino foneticamente parecido...

El Profe parece ha experimentado lo del polvillo ...  con la aspiradora es muy lindo pero no se ve donde vas!


----------



## juanfilas (Oct 10, 2011)

Antonio, he usado todo tipo de parlantes  desde chinos de $10 pa´arriba jaja, lo ideal es medir como dice edu, hay que tener cuidado con los parlantes que traen junta ya que esta se aplasta pero no al 100%.

Para laburar con fresadora si o si barbijo y en lo posible anteojos.

Saludos


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Oct 10, 2011)

Yo hice los 4 bafles sin barbijo,creo que me acorte la vida al menos un año


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 21, 2012)

Un tema realmente interesante, ahora me parece comprender el porque de que algunos de los bafles de la bowers & wilkings tienen montados los twiters en una especie de conos redondeados. O bueno, por lo menos la logica


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 21, 2012)

Y este , entonces ??
http://www.bowers-wilkins.net/Speakers/Home_Audio/Nautilus/Overview.html


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 22, 2012)

Con respecto a los "nautilus tapering tube" no parecen estar hechos para ser empotrados en bafles asi que desconosco el como pueda influir la difraccion de borde sobre la respuesta. En cuanto a los de aluminio se puede ver que estan hechos para ser montados de forma empotrada, el bafle donde estan montados no tiene los bordes redondeados ni biselados :S y esto es lo que aveces confunde, que marcas de renombre no hagan esto. Lo que si es comun es el empotramiento de todos los parlantes, bueno, por lo menos en los bafles de marcas buenas.


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 23, 2012)

En realidad ese no es el diseño mas dedicado a la difracción , son cajas cerradas al estilo del tweeter que mostraste, sin embargo la forma esferica al frente , si tiene que ver


----------



## dmgvenezuela (Abr 23, 2012)

> sin embargo la forma esferica al frente , si tiene que ver



Es la que mejor trabaja la difraccion de borde si no estoy equivocado, pero hacerla realidad con herramientas simples es bastante dificil. Por aca les dejo una idea de un post que tome de la red de una fresadora casera improvisada que parece funcionar, lo dejo para cualquier personar que tenga un taladro y desee utilizarlo, la idea tal vez le pueda servir y no parece ser muy laboriosa ni dificil de implementar para hacer alguna que otra prueba. Yo cambiaria la base circular por una base cuadrada que permita con una guia hacer fresados derechos, pero bueno ya eso es a gusto del diseñador y para que lo quiera.












Espero sea de utilidad a alguien


----------



## pool27 (Jul 15, 2012)

hola Dmgvenezuela, podria ser algunos detalles mas como funciona, y se poddria hacer con un taladro?


----------



## osk_rin (Jul 15, 2012)

el taladro es leeeenttooooo, comparado con los miles de revoluciones de esa maquinita, aunque tal vez corte pero muuuy lento y no quede muy fino el corte, desbaste que hagas prueba y comenta tus resultados


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 15, 2012)

es cierto , taladro a lo sumo 2000 rpm contra 30000 de esos bichitos , pero con paciencia se podria.
Completando con una lija no creo quede tan mal . Muy ingenioso el dispositivo.


----------



## LuisTesla (Jul 15, 2012)

pool27 dijo:


> hola Dmgvenezuela, podria ser algunos detalles mas como funciona, y se poddria hacer con un taladro?



  Mira con el taladro vas a lograr recalentar la maquina teniendola funcionando a maxima velocidad, durante todo el tiempo que vas a tardar en realizar el frezado, que es muy posible te cueste hacer por las bajas revoluciones que tiene el mismo. Lo recomendable es el minitorno, y lo ideal es la Fresadora. Te lo dice alguien que su primer fresado fue un woofer (justamente es el de mi Avatar) con un minitorno a mano alzada! :cabezon:


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 15, 2012)

Lo que no dan las herramientas lo da el ingenio y la paciencia ... dejando descansar la maquina puede hacerlo ... Sino miren lo que logró el Elefante con la hormiga!! 

Lo bueno es hacerse una guia radial para hacer el circulo perfecto . Las fresadoras suelen traerlo ( excepto la mia  )  y me lo tuve que fabricar . Tengo uno para cuando el agujero esta hecho y otro para hacerlo desde 0 .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 15, 2012)

La Skil mía trae una guía radial pero es como para un parlante de 25"  . En fin.. me tuve que hacer una con un recorte de MDF, un pedazo de chapa que había por ahí y un bulón de 9 mm de diámetro...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 16, 2012)

Jua! las mias son para poner parlantes el la borda del Titanic ... se me fue la mano de "solidas" ...
Ver el archivo adjunto 55182


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Jua! las mias son para poner parlantes el la borda del Titanic ... se me fue la mano de "solidas" ...


Eeeeppaaa!!! Vas a fresar *uranio *con esas guías?  
Están muy buenas, pero sí...un poco mucho muy sólidas... jajajaja


----------



## LuisTesla (Jul 16, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Lo que no dan las herramientas lo da el ingenio y la paciencia ... dejando descansar la maquina puede hacerlo ... Sino miren lo que logró el Elefante con la hormiga!!
> 
> Tenes toda la razon Antonio, lo que pasa es que algunos por desconocimiento pasan de rosca las maquinas, y si son de baja calidad no duran mucho para este tipo de esfuerzo, dejarlas enfriar es indispensable.
> 
> ...


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 16, 2012)

Pero que no se mueven , no se mueven, joer!!
Ademas las pense para que funcionen  desde un tweeter de 2" hasta un parlantito de 18"...


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 27, 2013)

buenas y buenas

cómo te fue al final con éstas, Antonio? resultó bien lo de las "proporciones doradas"? ARRE 

me gustó mucho la idea! y se ve lindo el panel, realmente. 

ando queriendo hacer unas voigt pipe, me parece que en ese punto las voy a tener que dibujar un poco, y por intuición parece buena la idea 

perdón si jode, no sabía si mandarlo por privado :$ saludos.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 27, 2013)

Hola! ten encuentro en todos los hilos... me encanta que explores!

Al final no pude seguir con la "investigación" ... de todos modos es muy dificil situar los parlantes en esas proporciones porque generalmente las cajas son chicas . Si dimensionas el frente para esas proporciones... te queda muy poco profundo !! .
Ahora estan en uso de mi hijita , que justamente no es audiofila 

SI es importante lo de los bordes , hay mucho material sobre eso . Asi que a empotrar el parlante y redondear los bordes o chanflearlos....


----------



## fermin luna (Sep 29, 2013)

gracias Antonio. de veras²

estoy aprendiendo mucho con ustedes. es una perla de la vida encontrarse gente así. voy a estudiar un poco más el principio "horn" antes de hacer las voigt. sí voy incorporando conceptos todos los días, como éste de la difracción. también lo del offset. fuentes de ampli, crossovers..

tengo esa fijación que vos tenías, por los full range  y me interesa mucho un diseño inspirado en otro diseño, japonés, llamadas "swan". mi intención es hacer un híbrido con éso; considerar el extremo tappered, ese área -donde iría el absorbente acústico principal-, como cámara de compresión. voy lenteja pero llegaré. gracias a vuestro aliento mayormente!


----------



## LuisVonka (Abr 22, 2020)

Buenas, encuentro muy interesante este tema pero que sucede si el tweter es tipo horn, estilo tweteer bala?es recomendable también fresar y embutir hasta que quede todo el frente en un solo plano?y próximo a un costado de la caja? tal vez al ser mas direccionales no son tan afectados, sino mas aquellos de cúpula expuesta...
Saludos


----------

